# Idiot in a Tree



## thekzieg (Mar 22, 2016)

This is the kind of nonsense that happens in my neck of the woods. They say "trapped" but he's more likely just strung out and grumpy (as are most of the people who walk by me as I'm waiting to take a bus home).

http://komonews.com/news/local/man-trapped-at-top-of-tall-tree-in-downtown-seattle-rescue-launched


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 22, 2016)

Leave him. Let nature "rescue" him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 22, 2016)

Wasn't there someone on here looking for a nice stand-up guy? Maybe we can hook them up.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 22, 2016)

He has a lot going for him..."Thinks outside the box", "Upwardly mobile", "Decisive", "Resolute"...I'm sure he's quite the catch!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

Something tells me bathing is probably not so high on the list


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 22, 2016)

My bus just drove by...

View attachment 7832


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

they need one of those shakers they use on pecan trees to get the pecans out, that will teach him..

something tells me that's not a "natural" tree?


----------



## P-E (Mar 23, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Leave him. Let nature "rescue" him.


Tree hugger.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Tree hugger.


if not, he will be if they start shaking it.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Dude is still up there! You can watch the live stream of him not really doing anything here: http://komonews.com/live/event


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 23, 2016)

Has he pooped?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Probably?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Tree hugger.


yes, yes he is.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

That's what I've been saying!!

Or just put a pile of weed at the base of the tree and he'll climb down himself.


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 23, 2016)

Bear Tranquilizer Trampoline.







See, I'm a problem solver.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ha ha!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2016)

Just remember, he is allowed to vote and procreate.  Let that sink in.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

It seems that the reporters on the livestream are going for an Pulitzer.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> It seems that the reporters on the livestream are going for an Pulitzer.


Right? I had to turn off the sound. It's like amateur hour out there.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

I know.

Still, I might keep it on low. I have a feeling that the dude is going to be removed from the tree in the next few hours.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

My live feed stopped working! What am I going to do now...work?!?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

You're missing the guy in a rainbow coat and his goat!!


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Phew. I got it back. That was close.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Rainbow Coat Guy! He must have come down from under the interstate just for this.

Also, why can't they figure out how to get their sound broadcasting properly??


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

Don't know.

They are right though. Their Vodcast is a circus.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Cameraman is good at his job. 

View attachment 7837


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

I hope it's actually Bear Grylls up there and this is his new show Man vs. Tree.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

LOL. He just mooned everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2016)

WTH is going on now?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

He's out of the tree but not in custody?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

So the police and fire departments have had 24 hours to formulate a plan for when he comes down from the tree, and what they came up with is to do nothing?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

What exactly would a place like Seattle, WA charge him with?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

Man, I was really hoping he'd just scramble back up into the tree when the police approached him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Man, I was really hoping he'd just scramble back up into the tree when the police approached him.


Get back to work slacker!


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Get back to work slacker!


Yes, boss. Right after lunch.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 24, 2016)

So what happened? (Don't leave us "hanging")


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2016)

Now that he's gone, is the village going to get a replacement?


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 24, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> So what happened? (Don't leave us "hanging")


Oh, he climbed down as if it was no big deal and proceeded to eat some of the fruit that he had been chucking at police the day before. The policemen and firemen who had been waiting for 24 hours for this guy to descend seemed taken by surprise that he was actually down, and waited a good 5 minutes before actually approaching him. They brought over a gurney and dude willingly lay down on it and was carted off to some hospital for care and evaluation. 



matt267 PE said:


> Now that he's gone, is the village going to get a replacement?


There's never a shortage of crazy people in this area...I'm sure we'll have a replacement soon!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

Too bad they didn't just set fire to the tree.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 28, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Too bad they didn't just set fire to the tree.


That would kill the tree. Thay don't kill trees in Seattle, they hug them.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> That would kill the tree. Thay don't kill trees in Seattle, they hug them.


It's still too bad.  And anyone that's been to that area knows there's more than enough trees.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 28, 2016)

More than enough or just enough?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 28, 2016)

more than


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 28, 2016)

Agree to agree. The damn branches are always getting blown off and knock out the power lines.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 29, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Too bad they didn't just set fire to the tree.


They could have gotten him down a helluva lot quicker had the FD just opened up a 2 1/2 hand line on him.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 29, 2016)

Plus he would have gotten a bath


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 29, 2016)

Where were you guys with these ideas a few days ago? We could have saved so much time!


----------



## akwooly (Mar 29, 2016)

that guy's mom lives in AK.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 29, 2016)

akwooly said:


> that guy's mom lives in AK.


Well that explains it all


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 29, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> > that guy's mom lives in AK.
> 
> 
> Well that explains it all


His mom is a bear??[emoji209][emoji199][emoji198]


----------



## akwooly (Mar 29, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> His mom is a bear??


bears are good climbers.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 29, 2016)

And also known for pooping out of trees.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 29, 2016)

I hear he even used to be a member of EB.  Screen name rppearso, I think.


----------

